

ITC Conversations Network done and finished, turning off Dec 1st - lsh
http://www.blogarithms.com/index.php/archives/2012/09/16/cn-mission-accomplished/

======
samyxp17
ITC Conversation's podcasts have had an enormous influence on my career.
Started listening to them in grad school (CS Major).

In the early days IT Conversations was pretty focused on big Technology topics
(software design, security...) with signature podcast from Steve McConnell
(Code Complete) & of course the original Gillmor Gang.

Then, sadly, the network began covering too many things. It was no longer
about anything in particular. In any case they did set the trend and a whole
lot of folks did learn from them.

You built something that mattered!

Thanks Doug Kay

------
rams
Thank you so much Doug. It has influenced me in so many ways and broadened my
outlook Right now I'm reading John Markoff's "What the doormouse said", which
is a fascinating account of the early days of silicon valley and how it was
influenced by the sixties counter-culture. I decided to buy the book after
hearing an interview with the author on Dr.Moira Gunn's program on
itconversations.

------
toyg
Shame. In a way, ten years ago they were what TED is today.

I used to be a big fan, but at one point their feed was overwhelmed by
irrelevant, fluffy _salespeak_ and I just unsubscribed. Also their website
wasn't very good at finding content relevant to me.

~~~
lsh
Agreed - can't help but wonder if the popularity of TED overshadowed and sped
their demise somewhat.

I always felt they were more of an aggregator of podcasts and didn't overlap
TED at all. Sad to see them disappear.

------
j_col
Wow sorry to hear about IT Conversations going dark, really enjoyed listening
to that.

